# Why So Many Catfish In Santa Rosa Sound



## deronlee (Apr 11, 2011)

This is my third summer fishing Santa Rosa Sound grass flats areas (usually popping cork/pin fish) and for the past month and I've been catching an insane amount of cat fish many more than the previous two years....they're even taking mirrolures when I use artificials.... Has anyone else been experiencing this, any ideas why there appears to be so many more cat fish this year?

Thanks much


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

deronlee said:


> This is my third summer fishing Santa Rosa Sound grass flats areas (usually popping cork/pin fish) and for the past month and I've been catching an insane amount of cat fish many more than the previous two years....they're even taking mirrolures when I use artificials.... Has anyone else been experiencing this, any ideas why there appears to be so many more cat fish this year?
> 
> Thanks much


It is catfish season right now. 
Since the flood, the catfish just won't leave. They are everywhere. As the water clears back to absolute normal, maybe some of them will go back home. There are always catfish, but I've seen a bunch caught here lately


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

Just caught one this morning on a paddle tail plastic lure. Never caught one on a lure till today.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Salt water cats are everywhere not just here, my logic is they ain't as tasty as reds, trout and the other fishies of the sea. Now if in they was delicious fried up with sum cheese grits now all the fisherman with $10,000- $50,000 dollar boats would catch there limit, and catch extra then filet and release and then all the commercial guys and head boards and charters would slay more then there quota and cry the recreational fisherman stealing food from there baby's mouth. So mister salt water catfish is a sly critter in my opinion, nuttin wants to eat him including other fishies unless they wanna feel three barbed slimy covered barbs sticking in there necks.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Gaf-top-sail are delicious. Fried w/ cheese grits OR broiled in butter and onions. And yes, I fillet mine. Just don't let the slimy things touch anything but the live well!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Chernobyl

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

i just caught a nice sail cat yesterday and grilled it up with some steaks yesterday. They actually taste really good although the only reason i kept it is becuase i only caught one other keeper trout. If i have reds/specks to clean/eat of course im not gonna bother with having to peel a freakin catfish but seriously if you havent ever eaten one before you should try it its quite good fried especially


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

DON'T SKIN IT! Filet 'em just like you did the Trout you fixed...


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

oysterman said:


> Salt water cats are everywhere not just here, my logic is they ain't as tasty as reds, trout and the other fishies of the sea. Now if in they was delicious fried up with sum cheese grits now all the fisherman with $10,000- $50,000 dollar boats would catch there limit, and catch extra then filet and release and then all the commercial guys and head boards and charters would slay more then there quota and cry the recreational fisherman stealing food from there baby's mouth. So mister salt water catfish is a sly critter in my opinion, nuttin wants to eat him including other fishies unless they wanna feel three barbed slimy covered barbs sticking in there necks.


Best post I've read in awhile


----------



## deronlee (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies folks...I few years back I got a barb stuck deep in my palm...needless to say, I learned my lesson the hard way. I hope the water clears up sometime soon, looks like dark tea and I thought that, and now the cats had something to do with that.


----------



## davidjimm (May 22, 2014)

*Easy way to fillet*

We caught about 15 Sail Cats when I came down there this weekend, and by about the fifth one, I discover a REALLY EASY WAY TO FILLET them!

Start from the tail, and use an electric fillet knife to run against the backbone. When you get to the ribs, just come straight up! You end up with a nice fillet with just one cut! Of course, turn it over and skin it.


----------

